# Dundee! Any leads please?



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. Heading to Dundee for the day. Any leads on good coffee shops and/or roasters please?

many thanks!


----------



## InfamousTuba (Feb 5, 2020)

Haven't lived in dundee for a couple of years but I would say pacamara or eh9 espresso if you are in the west end. Or the Bach if you are in the centre, not sure if there has been anything new of note in recent times


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

InfamousTuba said:


> Haven't lived in dundee for a couple of years but I would say pacamara or eh9 espresso if you are in the west end. Or the Bach if you are in the centre, not sure if there has been anything new of note in recent times


 Many thanks Infamoustuba. Only just picked your reply up. Managed separately to find EH9 via Googlemaps reviews and it was great. 
anyone else who's searched for the same thing go there!


----------

